#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Rolled onto Fla

## fishlocker

So as we rolled onto Fla I thought of Terry 57 and his camper in Ozzzz.

----------


## fishlocker

The roads are way better than I'm used to. No cracks. No Jacks.

----------


## fishlocker

Stayed at a place called Hollywood Fla. after going through Miami and onto the keys we found no room at the inn. Note to travelers, make resevations 6mo out.

Note to all you, Miami is insane. Just to roll through was a trip. Sorry no pics. Gf had celphone in selphie mode as I was driving.

----------


## fishlocker

We stopped at an old war bird memorial. Still flying many of the birds. It was just west of NASA, witch we scoped out a day before our visit. Coco Beach area.

----------


## fishlocker

They still fly this Folker. A DV 11 I belive. Well it was after the turn of the century, in the clear blue skies over Germany, came a roar and a thunder men have never heard, like the screaming sound of a big war bird.
Didn't see it until now but the bird on the left has her hand on a shinier object. Damn, that was my chance to ditch.

----------


## fishlocker

Well we all know what happened next.

----------


## fishlocker

Nothing like being in the drivers seat.     Well I can't complain much.

----------


## fishlocker

The machine of a dream, such a clean machine.With the pistons a pumping and the hubcaps all gleam.

----------


## fishlocker

i
I'll leave this up in the air for now. Peace out ,the fish.
And goodnight Austin Texas, where ever you are.

----------


## fishlocker

So we stayed at the usual places.

----------


## fishlocker

Just kidding, that last place was a dump. Just along the freeway, not near any metropolitain area, so as to mitigate squatting. SP Bad WGAF.

----------


## Norton

Thanks for sharing. Be sure to have a nice big slice of key lime pie.

----------


## fishlocker

We ate stuff like this for about 60usd, I think 80 with tip as I recall. The gal was pleasant. But we grew tired of this kind of stuff. They did have a nice little band playing off in the distance and it was ocean side (could have fell into it) but so so none the less. In fact we left the next day for a better spot down the beach.

----------


## fishlocker

Thanks Norton, we were supposed to head to the gfs homeland but the travel police were not too keen on the Idea. Document, document, document! So we went to NASA instead. The nerve of those guys.
Actually this is Clearwater  Beach.We went down the east coast and up the west coast. Cool enough but never made the Dry Tortugas.(SP?). We wanted to do the fly in from Key West. We could not get a room anywhere in the Keys. Must book six months out they say.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Excellent post fish, one of your more lucid posts ( just kidding) thanks for taking the time mate. Loved the first pic of the big ole Winnebago. Reminded me of my time traveling in the states. I bought one to and cruised around for 6 months, mine wasn't as flash as that. Only a dodge tradesman with a camper on the back, great way to see the states though. And saved me a shitload on accomadation etc. used to love pulling into those RV parks and having a bullshit with the snowbirds, The movie crocodile Dundee had just been released then to and Aussies, even fugly kunts like me were flavour of the month, even managed to get a few shots away. ( thank you Paul hogan)

----------


## fishlocker

From the pier at Clearwater.

----------


## fishlocker



----------


## fishlocker

Cleawater from the hoetell.
Thanks for the kind words BLD. We will get to Laos this Dec as we have all the documents in order. They came mid Dec 2015. Silly canugets. Are a bit slow most times. Fla aint bad in Dec. Twisting my mind as where I will pace last.

----------


## fishlocker

Life's a beach. Get on it!

----------


## fishlocker



----------


## fishlocker

Better than the beach..........Almost.

----------


## fishlocker

I can't say what this is but will say we got up in it. Should be restored in a few years.

----------


## fishlocker

This one still gets some. As for me its time to crash. May pull out . I hope.
What a long strange trip its been.

----------


## fishlocker

Looks good but I must say It was 6 of 10. for 100 usd save your money. Truth fish.

----------


## fishlocker

Like pulling teeth. Anyway the food was not worth the wait.

----------


## fishlocker

Hollywood Floridia on a roll up. We did not complain as it was busy. This place was serene, like a walk in the past. Old school it was.

----------


## fishlocker

[IMG]https://teakdoor.com/Gallery/albums/userpics/54896/20151230_002057_%281024x576%29.jpg[/IMIt had that old school feel.1920 ect.

----------


## fishlocker



----------


## fishlocker

WE were happy just to find a room as it was on no notice. Roll up roll up see the show. Actually it was quite nice, quiet ect.

----------


## fishlocker

Nice, beats the frozen north.

----------


## fishlocker

Hollywood. I was not bull shitting.

----------


## fishlocker

AM traffic not too stiff.

----------


## fishlocker

This place was just to the north. I took a look but did not see myself in it. Way much cash.No place to play unless you had the frontage witch was sold out. Look it up CSI teak door gum shoes.

----------


## fishlocker

Nice crib but not what the fish is used to. No moss ect.

----------


## fishlocker

. Where will I float my boat? Hey! you scratched my anchor. Caddy shack!!

----------


## BaitongBoy

So, whereabouts in the "north" are you from (again), fish?...

Looks nice...Cheers...

----------


## fishlocker

This girl has the best view and pays no tax. I have done things all wrong. Can I get a do over?

----------


## fishlocker

Brew town, Milwaukee Wisconsin. Nice weather now for sure. I used to think up north was the place to retire, Reinlander , the dells ect. Now not nailed down to any geospecific place. Hey my spelling sucks and I know it. I' m the only one who cares.

----------


## fishlocker

https://teakdoor.com/Gallery/albums/u...29_%282%29.jpg

----------


## BaitongBoy

Some nice country in the Cheese State, fish...Reminded me a lot of Canada...Go Packers!...

----------


## fishlocker

The volleyball club out at 6am.

Yea dream on you tossers.

----------


## fishlocker

This was down town Fort Myers on new years eve. Foot traffic only along the river near the marina. A nice place for a stroll. The people were very civil for new years eve. It was quite refreshing to see this as usually new years for me up here is an indoor party drunk fest at the meat market, if you know what I mean. I hope I'm not speaking fish again. I'm trying to be frank, I mean fish.

----------


## fishlocker

[QUOTE=BaitongBoy;3286992]Some nice country in the Cheese State, fish...Reminded me a lot of Canada...Go Packers!..

I'd get shot if I said a was a Bears fan. Well gut punched anyway. People are generally pretty nice around here. Chicago has some rough spots. Might get knocked off your bike with a bat or worse if in the hood. I do like China Town.

----------


## fishlocker

Nice down south.

----------


## fishlocker



----------


## fishlocker

This was  my first Bison burger. It was very tasty.

----------


## fishlocker

Street side dining in down town Fort Myers. It was New Years eve. They closed off the downtown area to car traffic and had a huge block party. Very calm, fun for the whole family. I saw multiple generations of families out in the street for the festivities.

Our hotel had a free shuttle all night long as people drank a lot. The fish hadn't a drop all night. I made up for it on other occasions. The hotel also gave us free tickets to tour the Edison and Ford Mansions right on the river. A real step back in time. 

The place had a nice feel to it. An Ideal retirement community if you are cashed up I would imagine.

This place was called The Lodge. Great street side dining in Fort Myers Fla. Inside it was decked out as though you were in the Rockies.  

I'll try to post more later.  It was my first road trip around Florida.  An exploratory mission so to speak. I'd give it two thumbs up.  A bit pricy though as we were in tourist mode. 

We fell in love with a chain store called Publix (sp?). They had lobster tails for four dollars each and great shrimp.  The gf likes to whip up a batch by hand every now and then and that make all the difference as we grew tired of eating at restaurants every meal.

----------


## wasabi

Interesting, nice clean country

----------


## fishlocker



----------


## fishlocker

Nearing downtown block party area. Fort Myers Fla.

----------


## fishlocker

An early morning stroll along the beach at Clear Water. I was set to take the go pro parasailing but the weather was in the mid 60s low 70sF. My luck they don't operate in the cold they said at the hotel ticket desk. I thought the weather was fine if not a bit overcast was all. They had their jackets on myself in shorts and a tee shirt.

----------


## fishlocker

I walked to the pier that the night before had been full of vendors, street performers and tourists. It was early, I met one girl walking along and we each exchanged cell phones to take each others pictures on the otherwise deserted beach.

----------


## fishlocker

Gf working her magic  from the publix store at one of the places we stayed

----------


## fishlocker



----------


## fishlocker

Not too shabby for in the room on the road prep. I liked it better than the place that was endorsed by that Deadliest catch guy. And at a fraction of the price including the drinks.Sorry I'm jumping all over the place in no particular order of the trip. I did the Kennedy Space center a bit more chronologically. I'll try to sort it out going foreword. Later, fish.

----------


## lom

Nice thread, keep on swimming.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Fookin' hell, fish...Tell your lady that that looks fantastic...I'm back on my seafood diet...

That hit the spot "hard"...I can smell it from here you lucky barstard...

----------


## katie23

Thanks for the pics, fish.  :Smile:  Reminds me of the time when I went to Wash. DC. It was spring and the temps were in the low 20 Celsius. I was in jeans and sweater, while my US-based friends were in shorts and T-shirts. Cheers and keep the pics coming!

----------


## fishlocker

Some where along the east coast.

----------


## fishlocker

From a rooftop restaurant.

----------


## fishlocker



----------


## fishlocker



----------


## fishlocker

The guy on the right reminds me of Gary Glitter.

Mothers do you know where your children are.  

The 11pm broadcast from when I was young.

----------


## fishlocker

Cheaper in Pattaya, no? Check out the girl in the black hat. I didn't plan this people, really.I just thought the price was right.

----------


## fishlocker

Another day in the park.

----------


## fishlocker

I wasn't the only clown on the beach that day at Ft Lauderdale.

----------


## fishlocker

Deleted.

----------


## fishlocker

Volley ball girls in Hollywood doing a workout early morning.

----------


## fishlocker

I lied when I said I'd make some order of this. My pics are scattered, oh well. We speant two days at Universal Studios Orlando.

----------


## fishlocker

Great fun this place. The rides are crazy. No pics allowed. This was by Harry Potter ville.
This is the I give you finger in a polite way for taking my pic pic.

----------


## fishlocker

Everyone loves a parade.

----------


## fishlocker

More silly stuff.

----------


## fishlocker

Some of my friends were there.

----------


## fishlocker

Fort Myers at the Ford/ Edison summer Mansions on the Caloosahatchee river.

----------


## fishlocker

More to come. Gf wants me to take her shopping. When she speaks I listen.I hate when she taps on the glass.  Don't know what she is saying half the time but it doesn't really matter. I understand shopping and even a fish must eat sometimes. Although a drink will suffice. I can settle, near the bottom feeders, no problems.

----------


## BaitongBoy

You're a good lad, fish...

----------


## fishlocker

> Some where along the east coast.


Sorry for the misinformation. It has been a while since the trip. This and the rooftop pics were at Fort Myers beach. The restaurant / hotel was called Lani Kai Island Resort.  

We almost booked a room their online the night before.  I'm glad we did not. It was full of young party people with heavy drinking habits  (ha ha). Lots to look at though, the fish is not old school,  get it fish&school but I do prefer the backwaters where it's not so busy.

This was not a conservative place. Barefoot girls in dripping wet string bikinis prancing through the lobby.

Sorry no pics as I was with miss fish. Use your imagination,  yea, it was like that.

----------


## fishlocker

As I mentioned the hotel gave us free tickets to stroll around the grounds. They had the home and botanical garden decked out for Christmas.

----------


## fishlocker

The stories this place could tell. Thomas Edison and Henry ford were neighbors. Edison was hugely into botany and had a large botanical garden at this sight in Florida.

----------


## fishlocker

The weather was perfect. This was new years eve 2015. I'll try to dig up more pics of the inside. It was period correct from what I saw. A self guided tour with Placards informing one of what they were looking at. A re post, sorry I didn't revisit the prior page. I'll let it stand.

----------


## fishlocker

https://teakdoor.com/

----------


## fishlocker

Fords Garage had a few beauties in it.

----------


## fishlocker

Poor pic I know but you get the Idea now.

----------


## fishlocker

This is not Fords' garage but a place downtown Called Fords' Garage. Just people hanging out chillen and having a good time. I'll try to dig up more later. Fish is busy just trying to stay afloat. Retirement is a myth or a dream that I hope I live long enough to experience. This area is Ideal if you can stand the weather. Hey SRV tune about Texas " couldn't stand the weather".  It's raining down in Texas, good night Fredwiggy where ever you are.

----------


## fishlocker

Where im from this is not a street. More of an alleyway.Their town, no complaints.

----------


## fishlocker

CoCo beach.

----------


## fishlocker

I believe this was at Hollywood as they were fishing. I did not take the bait! fish no fool mind you. I have seen the Temptations.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^ Not even a wee nibble?...What are they fishing for, fish?...Halibut?...

----------


## fishlocker

I forgot what they said they were trying to catch.  It was not walleyes or bluegills something other than I'm used to. No not bottle bass either.

----------


## PeeCoffee

April through June is the traditional _tarpon_ migrating season through the Keys and Dry Tortugas.
Get yourself in gear... ;-)

----------


## fishlocker

Fords place called "The Mangoes" seemed to have a bit more of a woody feel to it.

----------


## fishlocker

A warm earthy feel. What's not to like.

----------


## fishlocker

Vinyl was in.

----------


## fishlocker

This was Edisons back yard, he has an in ground pool with dive platform and pool house. Fords place was down this path.

----------


## fishlocker

Edison's botanical garden has a huge banyan tree. He was into plants as he was a chemist looking into the make up of them.

----------


## fishlocker

I was told this was a nice one.

----------


## fishlocker

Edisons place was a bit crisper, nice though.

----------


## fishlocker

This out building was his lab.

----------


## fishlocker

We went down town after the tour as they were having a new years eve block party. This was main street.

----------


## fishlocker

Dropped the ball at midnight near the riverfront. Then a fireworks show. Pretty calm crowd for new years. It was nice to see everyone having a good time. What a crappy pic now that I look at it. Oh well, I may find a better one later. Gotta go now.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^ Edison's lightbulb...

----------


## fishlocker

I never really believed it but apparently If you keep digging you come out the other side. Passport optional. Just glad they made it. I have seen Journey to the center of the earth.

----------


## fishlocker

The pier became pretty busy just before sunset. People selling all kinds of stuff.

----------


## fishlocker

If you made it past the peddlers it was calm, just some fishermen and a few watching the sunset.

----------


## fishlocker

I was sucked into the selfie frame of mind with miss fish when one of these pelicans took a poke at me. I should have known they'd like a bite of fish. 

That's what I get for turning my back on them. Their beak can hold more than their belly can.

----------


## fishlocker

Too bad I'm a crap photographer. Cell phone shots on zoom don't turn out to nice but we have the memories of a stroll down the pier on a beautiful day. 

Well better than freezing my ass off up north anyway so yea, nice enough.

----------


## fishlocker

More crap photography. We saw these street performing acrobats, a sword swallower on a ten foot unicycle and a magician all working for tips at the pavilion near the pier.

----------


## fishlocker

A nice enough room but not worth 300usd per night even if it is on the beach. We were a few floors up with a small balcony. I think this was the Hilton on Clearwater. I had to ask for a microwave oven from one of the managers in person. He never delivered so I talked to a cleaning lady I met an hour later in the hall. She had it in five minutes. Of course I tipped her well. We had left over ribs in the fridge from the night before and needed to have some brunch.

----------


## fishlocker

We still had fresh shrimp from Publix as well so miss fish worked more magic.
We each had a rack of ribs from the night before and of course fish is not a pig so leftovers on the balcony for brunch. We hate to waste food and it makes no sense to stuff ourselves.

----------


## fishlocker

I could eat this in the air, I could eat this anywhere. On a boat or in a train, on the roof or in the rain. I would not eat balut and spam. I do not like it, fish I am.

----------


## fishlocker

The am stroll along the waters edge under the now deserted beach an pier.

----------


## fishlocker

Well not that deserted. Almost time to blast off. If you like rockets see the Kennedy Space Center thread.

----------


## katie23

That pelican on the right looks mean.  Good that the Fish did not get eaten by those birds.  Thanx for the pics. Cheers!

----------


## fishlocker

Thanks Katie23. As I have enjoyed yours and others threads I felt as though I should contribute every now and then.
As I stated earlier we were planning a Lao visit but miss fish got snagged up in passport limbo as they did not really believe she was a fish. So plan B was a road trip with no particular agenda other than the Kennedy Space Center. So you could say the fish winged it. We drove down to Florida so no flying fish stories this time.

As for the pelicans the one on the right is a little pecker as he took a poke at me while I had my back turned. Note to fish beware the birds.

PS, I have tried balut but cannot get the psychological mind set needed to finish one. Miss fish will suck one up in no time. I'm talking about the bird embryo here silly. In Laotian they call it kie louk (poor spelling I know). I think kie=chick, louk=young.  Don't quote me on that though. 

I'll see if I can find some pics of the air boat and swamp buggie rides in the everglades.  Most of that was with a go pro that I really don't know how to use. I need the practice that's for sure.  You could say fish is all thumbs when it comes right down to it but somehow that just doesn't sound right. Take care,fish.

----------


## fishlocker

Fireworks at midnight by the riverfront.Down town Fort Myers Fla.

----------


## fishlocker

This 0ne was lurking at the dock for the air boat tour. I think it was their pet but was not about to pet it. I like my crazy flipper fingers.

----------


## fishlocker

The air boat tour was kinda cool. It was on the list of things to do in Florida.

----------


## fishlocker

> We still had fresh shrimp from Publix as well so miss fish worked more magic.
> We each had a rack of ribs from the night before and of course fish is not a pig so leftovers on the balcony for brunch. We hate to waste food and it makes no sense to stuff ourselves.


The pier is upper right of this frame, the pavilion where the street performers were is top center. The main drag along the street had pleanty of restaurants and shops.  A Hooters and Ron John surf shop comes to mind. A nice place for a stroll and do some people watching. So you have that to look forward to when your to old to be spelunking. Ha ha.

----------


## fishlocker

I mentioned this in the Space center thread. This place was a time share that we stayed at for several days while visiting Universal studios. 54usd per night but you had to sit through a  "you can own a piece of this" pitch. The fish did not bite.

----------


## fishlocker

Fish would not be swimming there.

----------


## fishlocker

A walk in the park.

----------


## fishlocker

The line for Harry Potter. For an extra 100usd you can skip this and get in the fast pass line. Save about 30 min. I learned after the first day.

----------


## fishlocker

This guys job was to rattle on. Dont really know what the heck he was saying but worth a photo op.

----------


## fishlocker

Another view of the town. Was not allowed to take pictures on any of the rides. Dont want a phone in the face should one become air born.

----------


## fishlocker

A relaxed place. This lady was still in her PJs. This was in the que for Minions.

----------


## fishlocker

Look close above the kids head to see a falcon. He thought he was to have it land on his arm but really he would have been hurt by that.

----------


## fishlocker

The joke was over his head. The bird landed on the tree behind him.

----------


## fishlocker

We rocked up through Nashville on the way home. Nice feel to the town.

----------


## fishlocker

Weather was nice for January. To bad we went through the Great Smokey Mountains at night. We did that one a few years ago. The Mammoth Onyx cave would be a thread in itself.

----------


## fishlocker

Get your Vinyl here.

----------


## fishlocker

Home, home on the range. Where the deer and the fish gets to play.

----------


## fishlocker

I got blisters on my fingers.

----------


## Loy Toy

Great thread mate...............really enjoying it.

----------


## fishlocker

Thanks, I have a few greens for taking the time. I need the practice as its hunt and peck for me. I sometimes get it right though I know there are better ways with pic posts. 

I fumbled the go pro as it was on burst mode for the airboat ride. And I filmed the street performers but am too dumb to embed them here. Fish ain't that smart. Or I should say I haven't taken and or don't have the time to fool with this box err lap top and dumb phone.

I know I come off as callous sometimes,  Id like to put my finger on it. Often I just can't seem to strike a chord.

----------


## biff

Hi..thank you Fishlocker, for taking the time to do a travel thread and post pictures..
Your posts are always fun to read, being an Aussie, took me awhile to work it out..

----------


## fishlocker

You're quite welcome biff. It is time consuming but worth it if a few can get a glimpse into others adventures and gain a perspective they may not have had before. 

I have been to a few places but unlike Johnny Cash I can't say "I've been everywhere man." So I too enjoy others travel threads and try to give a little back when and if I can.

As a child I recall shuffling through boxes of old photographs with my brother and sisters trying to put the puzzle of time together.  Remembering the places, faces and the names of people in our present  and our past. 

This allways brings to mind an old Simon and Garfunkel tune.

Time it was and what a time it was. It was a lovely time. 

A time of innocence, a time of confidences. 

Long ago it must be I have a photograph. 

Preserve your memories, their all thats left you.

----------


## Thailandbound

Wow, looks like you had a fantastic trip! 
Florida coast looks lovely, yet busy!  :Smile: 

Pelican and sailboat shots are lovely. 

Universal studios look amazing! Did you get to any other of the theme parks? I was seeing last night on their website that Magic Kingdom, Epcot Center and Universal studios would be great to see if I could ever afford it. Haha.. 
I see you paid an extra $100 for the fast pass..wowzers. I bet it was worth it though. 
I've heard great things about Nashville as well.. many friends from there. 
My grandparents used to visit Florida every winter and I've heard so much about Daytona Beach, so I want to visit someday.  :Smile: 

Cheers for the thread!

----------


## Bogon

As this thread has been bumped.

May I ask, did you get a speeding ticket for going 85 MPH?  :Smile:

----------


## fishlocker

Not on this trip. We had never been to Universal Studios Orlando before so the plan was to spend a few days there. Also the Kennedy Space Center is of interest to me so we spent time in the Cocoa Beach area near Kissimmee Florida. 

We left the north east area of Fla to try an make it on a fly in to the Dry Tortugas but found no room at any of the places along the Florida Keys so we gave up on Key West altogether. I was told by many locals that bookings must be done in advance as it was high season.

We headed west out of Miami, wich is an insanely cool city, along the souther most road in Florida and found ourselves taking an airboat ride through the everglades as well as a swamp buggy tour. Then visited some of the wifes friends in the Tampa Bay area followed by a stay in the Fort Myers area for New years eve. 
Then we meandered up the west coast and found our way through the Great Smoky Mountains. Unfortunately the pics are on a hard drive that I've yet to bring back to life as that system crashed rather abruptly one evening.

Glad you liked the pics I had. They were a pain to post at the time with all the resizing that was required to get them into the gallery.  

Check out the Kennedy Space Center thread if you like that sort of thing. I've been a Ray Bradbury fan since about the sixth or seventh grade and was hooked after reading R is for Rocket.

Cheers, the fish.

----------


## fishlocker

Oh, sorry Bogan . The no was meant for TB. But to answer your question the answer is no as well. I believe the speed limit in that area was 80mph so everyone does 85 or so.  Where I live up north it's 70mph on the freeway so 75 is the norm, unless you're in a blizzard.  Then you'd be a fool to travel that fast.

Places like Montana and Arizona also have pretty aggressive speed limits as there is just so much wide open ground to cover. Last time I hit Dallas-Fort Worth it took me fourteen hours and that was through a snow storm a few hours out of Wisconsin and all the way home. You get used to it I guess. Cheers.

----------


## fishlocker

Ok, I did some quick fact checking.  The speed limit on the Interstate in Florida is 70mph. However when your being passed by 40 foot recreational vehicles towing SUVs you learn to just go with the flow.


The fish

----------


## Thailandbound

> Not on this trip. We had never been to Universal Studios Orlando before so the plan was to spend a few days there. Also the Kennedy Space Center is of interest to me so we spent time in the Cocoa Beach area near Kissimmee Florida. 
> 
> We left the north east area of Fla to try an make it on a fly in to the Dry Tortugas but found no room at any of the places along the Florida Keys so we gave up on Key West altogether. I was told by many locals that bookings must be done in advance as it was high season.
> 
> We headed west out of Miami, wich is an insanely cool city, along the souther most road in Florida and found ourselves taking an airboat ride through the everglades as well as a swamp buggy tour. Then visited some of the wifes friends in the Tampa Bay area followed by a stay in the Fort Myers area for New years eve. 
> Then we meandered up the west coast and found our way through the Great Smoky Mountains. Unfortunately the pics are on a hard drive that I've yet to bring back to life as that system crashed rather abruptly one evening.
> 
> Glad you liked the pics I had. They were a pain to post at the time with all the resizing that was required to get them into the gallery. 
> 
> ...


Cool, thanks! 
I've been through the Blue Ridge mountains in NC. There is a huge mountain chain along there with the Smoky and Appalachians as well. I was going through NC after my contract working there for six months. Rode down from Canada on my own in an '87 pontiac chevy.... I'm sure I was going faster than 80 as well.. lol. 
 I'd love to check out Miami as well. Looks like you had a blast! Thanks for the information.  :Smile:

----------

